
Whatsapp Web - benjlang
https://web.whatsapp.com/
======
corin_
A lot of negativity, but despite its limitations I already love it. (OK love's
too much, but it's a big improvement for me at least.)

I don't use whatsapp with a huge number of people, but some of them I talk to
daily on it. When we're both behind a computer (work hours, sometimes outside
them) we'll often move to Skype to be able to type quicker. Skype's pretty
horrible on phones (for me and most people I know), so usually prefer whatsapp
when not using PCs/laptops.

Sure it's not a huge change, but just being able to type quickly when sat at
my laptop, and not needing to keep grabbing my phone to see what's been said,
is a great change for me. One that I was complaining about just the other day
without realising this was around the corner.

In case anyone's interested, here's what it looks like for me in Chrome
(nothing unexpected really):
[http://i.imgur.com/90C0v9V.png](http://i.imgur.com/90C0v9V.png)

(Added bonus in the required app upgrade for WP8: message delivery status
icons now shown in list of conversation, rather than just once you are inside
a conversation - I know this feature was on at least one platform months ago,
maybe all others, and it's [very slightly] annoyed me since I moved to
Windows)

~~~
josu
While I agree with all your points it's still the shittiest implementation
that I have seen. I have been using Telegram Web, and it works delightfully
without having to connect my phone to the web. Line has it's own desktop
program since at least a year.

I have no idea why they decided to go this route, none whatsoever. It looks
more like a hack than an official solution. I've been following Whatsapp since
2010, and to me it always has looked like a bad company. They haven't really
taken care of the security of their platform until they have reached 500
million users. The more I read about Whatsapp, the more I think that they just
got lucky.

~~~
jonalmeida
This is a very similar implementation with how Blackberry Blend is
implemented. Although, the core value was for security. It's definitely hard
to understand what was the motivation for WhatsApp to go this route or what
their future plans are.

------
thomaslutz
Does not work for iOS yet? Edit: "At this time, WhatsApp Web is available only
for Android, Windows Phone, Nokia S60, BlackBerry and BB10 smartphones."
[https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/web/28080003](https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/web/28080003)

~~~
Mikeb85
Apple's browser is probably lacking necessary features. They have been much
slower adopting features than the competition.

~~~
danielhunt
It's not the browser ... the iOS app doesn't yet have the capability to scan
the QR code to link your account to the website

------
cvburgess
So what exactly _is_ whatsapp web?

[edit] Found the answer at
[https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/web/28080003](https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/web/28080003)

> WhatsApp Web is a computer based extension of the WhatsApp account on your
> phone. The messages you send and receive are fully synced between your phone
> and your computer, and you can see all messages on both devices. Any action
> you take on the phone will apply to WhatsApp Web and vice versa.

------
thinkt4nk
Heck of a roll-out, guys.

    
    
      - only works on one browser
      - requires interop with the mobile app
      - supporting mobile app version on Android only
      - supporting mobile app version not universally available on Android, presumably because of Google Play registry population or something.

~~~
SifJar
Also works with mobile apps for WP, BB and BB10. Only iOS support is missing,
really.

~~~
kaishiro
And every single other major browser.

------
hawkice
I'm using Chromium, says it only supports Chrome. Can we shave some characters
off the regex here?

~~~
bello
As a temporary solution, you could spoof the user agent by running chromium
from command line: chromium-browser --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux
i686) AppleWebKit/535.2 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/39.0.1132.47 Safari/536.11"

------
skynetv2
I changed the UA on Frirefox, then whatsapp web started working. Firefix even
showed desktop notifications.

BTW, you cannot have two web sessions going on at the same time. Once you
start a new session on one browser, other detects and prompts

"WhatsApp Web is open on another computer or browser. Click “Use Here” to use
WhatsApp Web in this window."

also, it needs phone to be connected to whatsapp service. So it sync from
phone to your browser.

------
kiwidrew
It works quite well. They've done a great job at following Google's "Material
Design" prescriptions while -- surprisingly -- not actually using the Polymer
framework. First time I've seen that.

The app loads some interesting libraries:

* CryptoJS 3.1.2 (for AES and HMAC-SHA256)

* punycode 2.1.4

* bluebird 2.5.3

* React 0.12.2 (with addons)

It's entirely possible that they really are doing end-to-end crypto...

~~~
WaterSponge
They did this recently:

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/11/18/whatsapp_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/11/18/whatsapp_adds_textsecure_end_to_end_encryption_by_partnering_with_open_whisper.html)

------
applecore
_> WhatsApp Web only works in Google Chrome._

It's 2015, and we're still using browser compatibility checks.

------
fabrice_d
So it seems to do some pairing between your phone and chrome? Not really what
I call a web version. A real web version would run on, you know, any
reasonably recent web browser.

~~~
derefr
I think the point of the pairing itself is more just to make sure people only
have as many WhatsApp accounts as they have phone numbers. Not sure why it's
Chrome only, though.

------
jaseemabid
There is a very good criticism here:
[http://andregarzia.com/posts/en/whatsappdoesntunderstandthew...](http://andregarzia.com/posts/en/whatsappdoesntunderstandtheweb)
and I have to agree to all of it.

------
Aldo_MX
I appreciate most an Open API the same way Telegram[1] does. But at least,
this is a -somewhat acceptable- first step.

[1] [https://core.telegram.org/](https://core.telegram.org/)

------
dutchbrit
Strange that this isn't on the frontpage, anyhow, for people who can't get it
working for Android, try the following APK:
[http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-
inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-...](http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-
inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-2-11-498-apk/) (yes, it's not the newest release but
they did a rollback after this version removing the web menu item). Reboot
your phone after installing.

------
lightonphiri
I have been using whatsapp-purple---a WhatsApp protocol implementation of
libpurple [1] for some time now and it works really well.

That being said, accessing it from within a browser window has it's advantage.
I currently have to install whatsapp-purple on all machines I use &
syncronising chatlogs via Dropbox has it's challenges...

[1] [https://github.com/davidgfnet/whatsapp-
purple](https://github.com/davidgfnet/whatsapp-purple)

------
ravinder
To make the 'Whatasapp web' option show on the latest Android version on my
phone I had to do this:

1\. Back up your data (Whatsapp Menu > Settings > Chat Settings > Backup
conversations)

2\. Go to 'App Info' for Whatsapp had to 'Clear data' (Settings > Applications
> Applications Manager > Whatsapp)

3\. Restart phone

4\. Access whatsapp -> enter your phone number -> restore from backup

5\. The 'Whatsapp Web' should appear under menu now

~~~
achim123
yes this works, but will reset all stats :(... i restored my titaium backup...
i still missing the Web Entry in menu :(

------
conqrr
This is truly useless, It needs your phone to stay on to access the web
version. And why is it a web version if only Google Chrome is supported.

------
quintin
I couldn’t figure out a way to install this.

~~~
jug5
It seems you need a version of WhatsApp on your phone that isn't out yet.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Indeed. Play Store says I have the latest version... anybody have a working
apk?

~~~
dutchbrit
Try the following APK: [http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-
inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-...](http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-
inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-..). (yes, it's not the newest release but they
apparently did a rollback after this version removing the web menu item)

------
tiffanyh
I know everyone is complaining about Chrome only support, but the more
important question we should be asking is what technology stack are they using
for the web client?

It's well documented that Whatsapp is a Erlang shop.

Did they stay with using Erlang for the web as well ... or did they switch to
another technology like Nodejs, etc?

~~~
arianvanp
They seem to be using React for the View rendering. Websockets for data.
Bluebird for promises. Google's CryptoJS for end-to-end encryption. MomentJS
for time formatting.

The code seems to be pretty modular There are some nice gems in it like EXIF
format decoding etc. This is nice to reverse engineer :)

------
Nux
They should have waited with the announcement until they got more browsers
supported. This is really frustrating.

~~~
cpach
Sure, but they gotta start somewhere.

------
PauloManrique
It's 2015, we use multiple devices, phones, tablets, computer, smart TVs, and
they still didn't figure that out?

Come on, ICQ, Telegram, Groupme, Viber and tons of other apps have multiple
clients for multiple devices.

Sadly people take too long to change, or else WhatsApp would be dead already.

------
balls187
This is sweet.

I like being able to chat with my friends while I am at work so I'm glad to
see WhatsApp bringing web access.

Hopefully iOS support is around the corner, but given how often iOS gets
preferential treatment over Android, I'm okay with my Droid friends getting
first crack at it.

------
orliesaurus
Its awesome, I can save my phone battery by switching it off and leaving only
whatsapp on! boom!

~~~
conqrr
No its not. Your phone needs to stay on the whole time.

~~~
pycassa
Really.. I use a dumb feature phone and the only thing I want in is whatsapp..

Thought of signing in once with a smart phone and using it forever and
continue using my dumb phone..

------
andor
Can anybody explain how this is supposed to work in combination with the end-
to-end encryption that's allegedly implemented in the Android client? I can
see all my Android to Android conversations in the Web client.

------
tracker1
While maybe not directly on topic, I've never seen the point of Whatsapp over
plain SMS, or for that matter any of the other chat apps that can do way more
(Google Hangouts, Skype, etc)... what's the point?

~~~
seppo0010
In some countries the price per SMS is not null. Also you have received
verification. And group messaging with some features that are not available in
MMS. Also end to end encryption.

------
Animats
What did they do in an add-on that won't work in Firefox? Chrome add-ons and
Firefox add-ons are rather close; I have one that has about 80% common code.

------
arcticf0x
Doesn't work, apparently you need to scan the code from your phone's WhatsApp
which you can't due to lack of that functionality.

------
raonyguimaraes
This is apparently not available in my country (Brazil) ...

Whatsapp version 2.11.476 updated on 16 jan 2015

I guess it's only limited to US and other regions.

~~~
dpacmittal
Used a US VPN to see whats the latest version and its 2.11.491, which is the
same as installed version on mine (India). However, I still don't see the
option to scan QR code.

~~~
corin_
I'm on WP8 which I imagine you probably aren't, so this may not be useful to
you, but in case it's relevant across platforms, or in case there are any WP8
readers:

a.) I updated when I saw this HN submission, a 17mb update, to version
2.11.634 (it didn't updated automatically, but was available when I checked my
app store)

b.) Opening whatsapp after the update showed it had updated (I could see some
other features that had changed), but I couldn't find the web option. After
killing whatsapp and restarting it, it then appeared on a menu where it hadn't
been before

~~~
raonyguimaraes
It's finally working for me, so i guess it will be available worldwide :D

------
radicalbyte
I thought that Whatsapp didn't store (or read) messages, and that was why it
was so secure / awesome?

So how can they do this?

~~~
nichochar
You're mistaken, they do store. And don't hide it.

Also they don't even encrypt, they send messages over the air in plain text.
YAY $16 billion!

~~~
subliminalpanda
Hopefully that will change soon.

[https://whispersystems.org/blog/whatsapp/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/whatsapp/)

------
praeivis
Why it's called web client if: WhatsApp Web only works in Google Chrome and do
not work with iOS?

------
kiuiras
Which version of Android app do you use?

2.11.498 seems don't work for me. There isn't a WhatsappWeb option.

~~~
dpacmittal
How did you even get 2.11.498 (which seems to be newer than mine but still not
latest)? I'm trying to download and all I get is 2.11.491.

~~~
kiuiras
From Play Store. I think version varies with device.

On WhatsApp site there's still your version.

~~~
shubham_mittal
I think that version is for Nexus 5. I can't install 491, and 498 doesn't have
the menu option :(

------
hugovie
I have been waiting for this move for a long time, but, badly, doesn't support
iOS yet :-S

------
adrianlmm
Really?

[http://imagebin.org/328080](http://imagebin.org/328080)

~~~
handsomeransoms
FYI Google Chrome warns that imagebin.com "might contain malware".

------
leet
Unfortunately it is not a desktop client and you have to open the browser all
the time to open it.

Use this to get a desktop client on mac

[http://lifepluslinux.blogspot.in/2015/01/whatsapp-web-
deskto...](http://lifepluslinux.blogspot.in/2015/01/whatsapp-web-desktop-
client-for-mac.html​)

------
timlindinct
I'd love to see them open source this react material design implementation.

------
programmer_dude
I had to restart my phone to see the whatsapp web menu option. I am on
Android.

------
ameyjah
I like it. This was certainly needed; especially when I am working.

------
sandy23
I dont see whatsapp web on whatsapp menu of my computer.

------
mkremer90
Why does this completely destroy the back button?

------
Zepplock
Back button is not working in Chrome on Mac

------
JUAN123456
how this web hide the scripts tags? and how hide the scripts (js) from the
resources tab from the rdeveloper tools?

------
dbailey5
Pleeeease don't hijack my back button

------
therealmarv
installed newest Android version. Does not work here. No option for scanning
QR

~~~
balls187
Did you try:

Menu -> Whats App Web?

~~~
dpacmittal
There's no option called 'WhatsApp Web". I'm on 2.11.491

~~~
balls187
My friend said it took a few seconds, then the option appeared. Sorry for the
2nd hand account. I'm on iOS.

------
JUAN123456
It was written using reactJS!

------
JUAN123456
It was written using reactJS

------
benjlang
Not working for me yet.

------
ramonck
Doesn't work for iOS! Better not release it then! :)

~~~
Aldo_MX
iOS users should already be resigned that they'll always receive updates later

------
isarang
v2.11.498 working

------
kylec
The title should more correctly say "Whatsapp for Google Chrome". You can't
really say it's for "web" if Chrome is the only browser you support.

~~~
profmonocle
Maybe they're doing client-side encryption in JavaScript? Apparently native JS
crypto is incomplete in Firefox:
[http://caniuse.com/#feat=cryptography](http://caniuse.com/#feat=cryptography)

